# 2.6.1-love2

## Wedge_

What's included:

    * 2.6.1-mm2

    * Cons VM swappiness

    * Nicks selectable IO scheduler patch

    * Bootsplash

    * Vesa framebuffer refresh rate patch

    * orinoco monitor mode patch

    * packet writing

    * Reiser4

    * Bluetooth patches

    * Radeon IGP / HP Omnibook patches

    * AMD 76x Power Management support

    * nForce2 APIC fix

Get everything here: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/love-sources/2.6.1/2.6.1-love2/

----------

## Redeeman

a question, what does the broken-out dir do? is it the patches which isnt included?

----------

## Wedge_

No, it's the patches that are included, they're separated so you can back them out, or apply them elsewhere. 

Btw, for anyone that's interested, there is a love-sources IRC channel now, #love-sources on Freenode  :Smile: 

----------

## phlashback

broken out would be the patches that were used in this kernel, nice to have if you need to back something out, or think a feature is neat, and want to apply it on some other source tree

----------

## steel300

Everything looks great. I'll add them to my site later Sunday night. Thanks Wedge_ for keeping things moving while I am unable.

----------

## MrNugget

Really nice  :Smile:  I will try it this evening, in hope to get rid of those errors and the insmod thingie  :Wink: 

----------

## ed0n

Good work Wedge_ you're keeping the sources fresh. I'am now downloading 'em , any problems I will report  :Smile:  .

Thank you.

Edit :

downloaded/patched/compiled/booted/works succesfully.

     EdonLast edited by ed0n on Sun Jan 11, 2004 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aderio

I'm getting really confussed with love sources is this the latest and geatest?

I'm currently using /usr/src/linux-2.6.1_rc2-love1 downloaded and installed Thursday from a uni in the US posted by steel300.  are these sources iterations of the same family or is there more than 1 love-source just alternative download locations. (sorry I'm a slow typer and this bit has 1has been answered)

BTW /usr/src/linux-2.6.1_rc2-love1 is working like a dream fast and stable.  , I intend to post some of my attempts to kill it but so far I've failed

i.e. 3 terms running 1 emerging uvD world, 1, emerging a kernel and yet another term scanning my windwze share.  Meanwhile searching the forums and listening to a Kings of Leon CD.  This is on top of a system build using 

"~x86"  

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args"

 unbelievable.

I'm gonna put this  append="elevator=cfq"  in my lilo now and see what this will do.

Does anyone recommen a benchmarking tool i.e. with a win port that i can use to convince some win diehards to makie the switch.

Having fun in Surrey today

Regards Aderio aka Geoff aka Typ

----------

## Redeeman

i never really understood what elevator=cfg do. please tell me

----------

## aderio

Me niether, !!!  See this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121399&start=75 ne(near the end) 

I'm not sure technically what it does I kind of get it but...,  If it works and my kit is quicker, more stablle or .. then I'll give it a go.  Cant't hurt to try can it? can always back it out if it fails.

Geoff

----------

## Pink

So much for doing my revision, I've got an exam on monday!!

great work   :Very Happy: 

Edit:

_another_ great release - compiles fine and runs sweet  :Cool: Last edited by Pink on Sat Jan 10, 2004 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

CFQ is a new type of IO scheduler. which is generally better for desktop usage than the default anticipatory scheduler. Try googling or searching the forums for more information about it.

Adding "elevator=cfq" just sets it as the default scheduler for all your drives.

----------

## steel300

 *aderio wrote:*   

> I'm getting really confussed with love sources is this the latest and geatest?
> 
> I'm currently using /usr/src/linux-2.6.1_rc2-love1 downloaded and installed Thursday from a uni in the US posted by steel300.  are these sources iterations of the same family or is there more than 1 love-source just alternative download locations. (sorry I'm a slow typer and this bit has 1has been answered)

 

There is still one official love-sources. Wedge_ is filling in while I'm away from my computer.

----------

## Anior

Is the patch to supress all those bootsplash warnings in dmesg in?

----------

## perchut2

i can't get the bootsplash working :'(

```

vga = 795

....

image = /boot/2.6.1-love2

        root = /dev/hda3

        #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part3

        label = 2.6.1-love2

        initrd = /boot/initrd.img

        append = "elevator=cfq splash=verbose"

        read-only # read-only for checking

```

i did a 

```
splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg \ >> /boot/initrd.img

```

ran lilo....

anyone has an idea ?

----------

## TPC

It would be easier to help if you say what is happening, and post eventual error messages.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Anior wrote:*   

> Is the patch to supress all those bootsplash warnings in dmesg in?

 

Damnit, I forgot about that, sorry  :Sad:  The patch is here if you want to apply it manually. I'll add it to the main patch later if I can.

----------

## aderio

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *aderio wrote:*   I'm getting really confussed with love sources is this the latest and geatest?
> 
> I'm currently using /usr/src/linux-2.6.1_rc2-love1 downloaded and installed Thursday from a uni in the US posted by steel300.  are these sources iterations of the same family or is there more than 1 love-source just alternative download locations. (sorry I'm a slow typer and this bit has 1has been answered) 
> 
> There is still one official love-sources. Wedge_ is filling in while I'm away from my computer.

 

Thanks for the  info and more importantly to yourself and Wedge for your work on these kernels,  I've been using a variety of flavors of Linux for a 2 or 3 years now with mixed sucess but now with gentoo and love I'm sold.  Fast, stable(never an issue),

I'm gutted that I've never managed to get my QMS MagiColor Lazer to work but that's hardware issue.  Still my Win98 lite pc handles that side of my life, which if you need a fast Win PC no bull I thoroughly receommend it uses the w95 shell, backds out all the cr*p incl iexplorer.  For me its just a print server these days. and works on a very old 486.

All the best

Geoff

----------

## Redeeman

theres actually one thing that i would like changed in 2.6.x, maybe love-sources could do that.

the cursor in 2.4 frambuffer is a box like thing, thats white, quite nice actually.

the one in 2.6 is just an |.

it reminds me of dos  :Sad: 

anyone know how to change?

----------

## perchut2

 *TPC wrote:*   

> It would be easier to help if you say what is happening, and post eventual error messages.

 

output of dmesg :

```
dmesg

18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=0

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2963.0284 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 227.0944 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

Bringing up 1

CPU 1 IS NOW UP!

Starting migration thread for cpu 1

CPUS done 2

zapping low mappings.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-9 -> 0x71 -> IRQ 9 Mode:1 Active:0)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[A] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[B] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

Pin 2-18 already programmed

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:02:08[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:02:09[A] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:02:09[B] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

Pin 2-23 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-22 already programmed

Pin 2-23 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-23 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-22 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-22 already programmed

Pin 2-23 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-22 already programmed

Pin 2-23 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-22 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-23 already programmed

number of MP IRQ sources: 16.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

 17 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9-> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf880b000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x24, linelength=3840, pages=3

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5824

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Starting balanced_irq

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports C1)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(98)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(98)

parport0: faking semi-colon

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 720C

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

sk98lin: Network Device Driver v6.21

(C)Copyright 1999-2003 Marvell(R).

eth0: 3Com Gigabit LOM (3C940)

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf9829400, 00:10:a7:15:9a:42, IRQ 23

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hda: IC35L120AVV207-1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IBM-DTLA-307030, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-106S 012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/7965KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 60036480 sectors (30738 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=59560/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

cdrom: : unknown mrw mode page

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f982fc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000eec0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000ef00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000ef20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000ef40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

drivers/usb/image/scanner.c: 0.4.16:USB Scanner Driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 3, assigned address 2

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.1 (Tue Dec 30 10:04:14 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.7) at 0xdf40, irq 22

NET: Registered protocol family 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: WDC WD40  Model: 0BB-00CXA0        Rev:  0 0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 78165360 512-byte hdwr sectors (40021 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<6>IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

 p1 p2

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

BIOS EDD facility v0.10 2003-Oct-11, 3 devices found

Please report your BIOS at http://domsch.com/linux/edd30/results.html

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 2

drivers/usb/image/scanner.c: USB scanner device (0x03f0/0x0401) now attached to usb/scanner0

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

blk: queue f7d40000, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue f7d1fc00, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdd: CHECK for good STATUS

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- char-major-226-0. error = 256

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 926 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1868

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0122137>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<f990ab70>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x27/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<c014849c>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x74/0x76

 [<f990a6cd>] __ke_alloc_wait_queue_head_struct+0x1b/0x36 [fglrx]

 [<f990d33c>] firegl_setup_dev+0x10c/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<f990c854>] firegl_open+0x174/0x230 [fglrx]

 [<f990c792>] firegl_open+0xb2/0x230 [fglrx]

 [<f990a441>] firegl_stub_open+0x11a/0x1e0 [fglrx]

 [<c016834b>] chrdev_open+0x12d/0x2ba

 [<c01c010b>] devfs_open+0x11e/0x125

 [<c01bffed>] devfs_open+0x0/0x125

 [<c015db52>] dentry_open+0x150/0x221

 [<c015da00>] filp_open+0x5d/0x5f

 [<c015df25>] sys_open+0x55/0x85

 [<c03dab73>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 [<c03d007b>] svc_process+0x208/0x64e

 

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865G Chipset, no integrated grapics found.

agpgart: Detected Intel i865G chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

AGP: Found 2 AGPv3 devices

AGP: Doing enable for AGPv3

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device.

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] max   AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] free  LFB = 108978176

[fglrx] max   LFB = 108978176

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 16384

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).
```

as you can see, there is no major pb at boot, but the kernel won't search for the initrd.img ??

----------

## Pink

@perchut2

I used the following code, which is slightly different to yours and my initrd file doesn't have the ending .img.

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

I've been using bootsplash for months and on many different kernels using the above. I got the info from 

 here 

I'm not sure about your lilo entry as I use grub, but the document really takes you through it (bear in mind it is for a 2.4 kernel so pick the bits you need)

----------

## Wedge_

@perchut2: What color depth does vga=795 give you? I had a similar problem once because I had been using the framebuffer in 24 bit color, but bootsplash only works in 16 bit. I never saw any errors either, but once I changed to a 16 bit mode it worked immediately.

----------

## Anior

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *Anior wrote:*   Is the patch to supress all those bootsplash warnings in dmesg in? 
> 
> Damnit, I forgot about that, sorry :( The patch is here if you want to apply it manually. I'll add it to the main patch later if I can.

 

Didn't have that much to do, heres a new ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc. 

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2 

# $Header:

#OKV=original kernel version, KV=patched kernel version.  They can be the same. 

ETYPE="sources"

inherit kernel

OKV=${PV/_beta/-test}

KV=${OKV}-${PR/r/love}

S=${WORKDIR}/linux-${KV}

inherit eutils

# What's in this kernel?

# INCLUDED: 

# The development branch of the Linux kernel with Andrew Morton's patchset and

# other performance-ish patches and tweaks. Maintained by Lovechild and steel300.

DESCRIPTION="Full sources for the development Linux kernel with Andrew Morton's patchset and others from Lovechild, bssteph, and steel300"

SRC_URI="mirror://kernel/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.1.tar.bz2

   http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/love-sources/${OKV}/${KV}/${KV}.patch.bz2

   http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/2.6.1-love1-vt-remove-warnings.patch"

KEYWORDS="x86 ~ppc"

RDEPEND="sys-apps/module-init-tools"

SLOT=${KV}

PROVIDE="virtual/linux-sources

   virtual/alsa"

src_unpack() {

   cd ${WORKDIR}

   unpack linux-2.6.1.tar.bz2

   mv linux-2.6.1 linux-${KV}

   cd ${S}

   bzcat ${DISTDIR}/${KV}.patch.bz2 | patch -p1 || die "No love for you :("

   cat ${DISTDIR}/2.6.1-love1-vt-remove-warnings.patch| patch -p1 || die "Failed to apply the bootsplash nowarnings patch."

   find . -iname "*~" | xargs rm 2> /dev/null

   # Gentoo Linux uses /boot, so fix 'make install' to work properly

   cd ${S}

   mv Makefile Makefile.orig

   sed -e 's:#export\tINSTALL_PATH:export\tINSTALL_PATH:' \

      Makefile.orig >Makefile || die # test, remove me if Makefile ok

   rm Makefile.orig

   cd  ${S}/Documentation/DocBook

   sed -e "s:db2:docbook2:g" Makefile > Makefile.new \

      && mv Makefile.new Makefile

   cd ${S}

   #This is needed on > 2.5

   MY_ARCH=${ARCH}

   unset ARCH

   #sometimes we have icky kernel symbols; this seems to get rid of them

   make mrproper || die "make mrproper died"

   ARCH=${MY_ARCH}

   # kernel_universal_unpack used to do this... changes in kconfig make

   # this die now

   #make include/linux/version.h || die "make include/linux/version.h failed"

}

pkg_postinst() {

   if [ ! -e ${ROOT}usr/src/linux-beta ]

   then

      ln -sf linux-${KV} ${ROOT}/usr/src/linux-beta

   fi

   ewarn "Please note that ptyfs support has been removed from devfs"

   ewarn "in the later 2.5.x kernels, and you have to compile it in now,"

   ewarn "or else you will get errors when trying to open a pty."

   ewarn "The option is File systems->Pseudo filesystems->/dev/pts"

   ewarn "filesystem."

   echo

   ewarn "Also, note that you must compile in support for"

   ewarn "input devices (Input device support->Input devices),"

   ewarn "the virtual terminal (Character Devices->Virtual terminal),"

   ewarn "vga_console (Graphics Support->Console...->VGA text console)"

   ewarn "and the vt_console (Character Devices->Support for console...)."

   ewarn "Otherwise, you will get the dreaded \"Uncompressing the Kernel\""

   ewarn "error."

   echo

   ewarn "steel300 reminds you that the patches here are sometimes"

   ewarn "experimental and could explode upon impact, make your [soda|pop] really"

        ewarn "bland, or other badness. We aren't responsible for that, but we will"

        ewarn "mention that these patches will also make your kernel ROCK LIKE NINJA."

   echo

}

```

A bit sloppy but it works on my machine :-)

----------

## perchut2

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> @perchut2: What color depth does vga=795 give you? I had a similar problem once because I had been using the framebuffer in 24 bit color, but bootsplash only works in 16 bit. I never saw any errors either, but once I changed to a 16 bit mode it worked immediately.

 

that was the problem ! i wasn't able to find the page where i saw 795 and its resolution, but i changed to 0x31a, and it now works !

thx!

however, it the vesa hack still in the love sources ? i've never been able to use it, my box starts booting, and 3 times over 4, my kernel panics :/

----------

## Wedge_

The patch is still in there, but I never use it. Have you checked that you've done everything that's needed before you try to use it? There should be a big thread about it in the Docs, Tips and Tricks forum.

----------

## PrakashP

Emerged, Compiled, Booted

A chillin' fast kernel.  :Cool: 

----------

## perchut2

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> The patch is still in there, but I never use it. Have you checked that you've done everything that's needed before you try to use it? There should be a big thread about it in the Docs, Tips and Tricks forum.

 

mmm'kay..

i need a good spank, i didn't notice these ones :

 *Quote:*   

> # Run a script to set the CRTC data (this an equivalent of XFree86 Modelines).
> 
> Code:
> 
> chmod u+x /usr/src/linux/scripts/vesa_modeline_gen.pl
> ...

 

----------

## glaskows

I like it so far... it didn't help me with my ALSA-Abit AN7 problem... but... it's goood.

----------

## scoobydu

Cool AMD 76x support, that's looks new ...  :Smile: 

Cheers wedge_ for the update, will try UDF PW again, see if its improved .

----------

## Wedge_

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> Cheers wedge_ for the update, will try UDF PW again, see if its improved .

 

I'm still getting problems mounting the drive  :Sad:  The patch hasn't changed, it's still the most recent one available.

----------

## chocoba65

 *aderio wrote:*   

> I'm getting really confussed with love sources is this the latest and geatest?

 

It sure is the latest, as of 2004-01-10 07:22, but nobody can tell you if it's the greatest, any of the patches included in love have any chance of breaking  :Wink: 

----------

## scoobydu

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *scoobydu wrote:*   Cheers wedge_ for the update, will try UDF PW again, see if its improved . 
> 
> I'm still getting problems mounting the drive  The patch hasn't changed, it's still the most recent one available.

 

Oh well, I'll not bother then, not until the patch gets updated anyway ..

----------

## firebird84

This looks interesting...can someone pop me a link to the correct thread that would tell me how to emerge this thing?  I popped this thing into a sys-kernel/love-sources directory but it didn't like it much.  I've been following these love sources for a while waiting for a chance to use them and now what I thought was right wasn't.  I've been using mm-sources until now.

----------

## MrNugget

First you do:

ebuild <*.ebuild> digest

And then:

emerge love-sources

----------

## Wedge_

First, edit your /etc/make.conf and uncomment the "PORTDIR_OVERLAY" setting. Then do 

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources/files
```

 This creates a place to store the ebuild, where it won't be deleted every time you emerge sync. Next, download the ebuild from the URL I posted, and place it into /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources. Then do 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.1-r2.ebuild digest
```

After that, just do "emerge love-sources".

----------

## firebird84

Ya know, that looks familiar.  Maybe I misread the error message.  Thanks for the help!

Edit: I get this error:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.1-r2.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'portage/love-sources-2.6.1-r2' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/portage/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.1-r2.ebuild

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

```

Why in the world would it look for it in portage/portage...

Edit #2:

Nevermind, I changed your command to 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.1-r2.ebuild digest
```

Edit #3:

Emerged perfectly.  I Wasn't expecting so much help! Thanks!Last edited by firebird84 on Sat Jan 10, 2004 11:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nephros

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> Cool AMD 76x support, that's looks new ... 

 

Actually it isn't really; it has been in a few times back in the days of Lovechild.

The patch itself has been around for a while; there is even a 2.4 version of it. It used to cause some issues with timing (my PC was almost unusable), however those seem to have gone away somewhere around -test10. Read more about here: http://www.muru.com/linux/amd-smp-idle/

Wedge, thanks very much for adding it  :Smile: 

----------

## neenee

works fine for me. good job wedge  :Wink: 

----------

## firebird84

If I remember, correctly, there was the AMD 760 for pc's and AMD 762 (or something)  for SMP boards.  I have an AMD 760 chipset (with the VIA 686B south bridge) so would the power management still work?  Or is it tailored for the dualy boards?

----------

## Wedge_

 *firebird84 wrote:*   

> Nevermind, I changed your command to
> 
> ```
> 
> ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.1-r2.ebuild digest
> ...

 

Oops, that was a rather bad typo  :Smile: 

 *nephros wrote:*   

> Wedge, thanks very much for adding it 

 

No problem  :Smile: 

----------

## scoobydu

I had problems with the AMD 76x in earlier test kernels, on my dual board.

I meant it was new for recent love kernels by steel and wedge_  :Smile: 

But whatever, I'll give it a try, see if the earlier problems are fixed ...

----------

## nephros

 *firebird84 wrote:*   

> If I remember, correctly, there was the AMD 760 for pc's and AMD 762 (or something)  for SMP boards.  I have an AMD 760 chipset (with the VIA 686B south bridge) so would the power management still work?  Or is it tailored for the dualy boards?

 

It apparently only works for SMP systems, see the muru.com page on why.

FWIW I think the chipsets are called 760 for UP as opposed to 760MP/MPX for MP.

----------

## firebird84

Alright thanks, good thing I didn't enable it in kernel config.

As for the kernel....

OH MY GOD, I'm GOING TO DIE.  Everything's SO fast!!!!  Thank you to all the love creators!

----------

## jaingaurav

great job.. on an amazing kernel... unfortunately though, I can't seem to get vmware working on it... the vmmon module won't even compile.. any ideas?

----------

## michaelarch

Hello everyone!  Thanks for the great kernels!  I'm getting a wierd error when I try to digest the ebuild:

```
>>> Downloading http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/love-sources/2.6.1/2.6.1-love2/2.6.1-love2.patch.bz2

--19:23:21--  http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/love-sources/2.6.1/2.6.1-love2/2.6.1-love2.patch.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/2.6.1-love2.patch.bz2'

Resolving odin.prohosting.com... 65.113.119.136

Connecting to odin.prohosting.com[65.113.119.136]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,167,321 [text/plain]

 

100%[====================================>] 2,167,321    143.34K/s    ETA 00:00

 

19:23:37 (136.96 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/2.6.1-love2.patch.bz2' saved [2167321/2167321]

 

!!! Couldn't download 2.6.1-love2.patch.bz2. Aborting.

```

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Michael

----------

## joseh

Can you add a small README to install for someone who has not used love-sources before?

----------

## fschneider

Hi wedge,

can you please include the current alsa bt87x driver (for the

audio part of several tv input cards like the hauppauge wintv

series) into the next love source?

I have made a patch and will pm it to you (since I don't have any web space and don't know where to upload).

The driver ist just copied from the alsa-driver package and the

Makefile and Kconfig have been patched accordingly.

----------

## Seymour

Ever since love-sources 2.6.1-love1, I've been getting odd error messages on boot, even though the system seems to be working fine.

```
/etc/hotplug/usb.agent: line 216: 09: value too great for base (error token is "09")

and

cat:/sys//devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.1/host0/0:0:0:0/type: No such file or directory
```

 and some messages about unknown dependencies for /etc/init.d/net.eth0.  Running /sbin/depscan.sh as it tells me doesn't seem to help it any.

Nothing has changed in my .config since 2.6.1-rc1-love1 which still works fine.  Dmesg doesn't show anything unusual.

These messages all appear while the modules from /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 are being loaded, they are as follows.

```
e100

ohci-hcd

ehci-hcd

hid

ide-scsi

joydev

i2c-nforce2
```

I have an epox 8rda3i mb with and athlon xp 2600.

Is anyone else getting these messages and/or know how to get rid of them?

----------

## OneOfOne

works fine for me, keep the good work!

 *Quote:*   

> [05:00:01][~] -> cat /proc/version
> 
> Linux version 2.6.1-love2 (root@OneOfOne) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Sat Jan 10 18:39:47 EET 2004
> 
> [05:08:36][~] ->
> ...

 

peace

----------

## Dracnor

 *michaelarch wrote:*   

> Hello everyone!  Thanks for the great kernels!  I'm getting a wierd error when I try to digest the ebuild:
> 
> ```
> >>> Downloading http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/love-sources/2.6.1/2.6.1-love2/2.6.1-love2.patch.bz2
> 
> ...

 

Try downloading the patch manually and placing it in /usr/portage/distfiles.  Then running emerge again to see if will find it correctly. 

Got a question on the bootsplash.  I got the background to come up correctly and framebuffer works, and I can start X (using nvidia drivers), but if I try to ctrl+alt+f2 (or any other terminal) it comes up with strange colors.  Anyone run into this before?

----------

## OneOfOne

i don't think this is love-sources rated but..

when i try to mount any iso/cryptoloop device i get :

 *Quote:*   

> [12:16:53][~] -> mount -o something.iso /mnt/cdrom/ -v
> 
> mount: going to use the loop device /dev/loop0
> 
> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
> ...

 

same results on 2.6.1-mm1.

i found a patch floating around on goggle's newsgroups but it was already in the kernel so i really don't know what to do.

peace

----------

## Wedge_

 *michaelarch wrote:*   

> Hello everyone!  Thanks for the great kernels!  I'm getting a wierd error when I try to digest the ebuild:
> 
> ```
> >>> Downloading http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/love-sources/2.6.1/2.6.1-love2/2.6.1-love2.patch.bz2
> 
> ...

 

Try removing /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources/digest* and see if that helps. 

 *Dracnor wrote:*   

> Got a question on the bootsplash. I got the background to come up correctly and framebuffer works, and I can start X (using nvidia drivers), but if I try to ctrl+alt+f2 (or any other terminal) it comes up with strange colors. Anyone run into this before?

 

It works fine for me. Is it maybe something to do with the nvidia drivers? Or are you using the riva framebuffer instead of vesa?

 *joseh wrote:*   

> Can you add a small README to install for someone who has not used love-sources before?

 

Sure, I'll write one and pass it on to steel300. 

@fschneider: steel300 will be doing the next release AFAIK, he's been unable to get to his computer for the last few days so I was just filling in. I'll upload your patch somewhere and let him know about it. 

@Seymour: many people have been getting these messages, but we haven't been able to work out why. I remember seeing a post in the forums that said you can get rid of the usb.agent error by emerging the latest version of hotplug. Other than that, I have no idea   :Confused: 

----------

## scoobydu

Not sure what it is but the AMD 76x patch still hangs my machine on boot.

MSI KD7MAster dual MP's

Always stops at the 'Freeing Kernel Memory'

When removed everthing is cool  :Smile: 

----------

## asimon

Trying to use bootsplash in silent mode and resolution 1280x1024x16 (video=mtrr,vesa:1280x1024 vga=0x31a) together with the vesafb results in a too small fb buffer:

```

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size xxxxx bytes, does not fit into framebuffer. 

```

(I don't have the right xxxx from the error message handy).

bootsplash shows the verbose mode image instead of the silent image (which is larger). This is with the default theme from the bootsplash-0.6-r3 package.

There is a an old fix for this problem in the forum but it seems this no longer applies because vesafb.c has changed much since the fix.

----------

## nephros

 *joseh wrote:*   

> Can you add a small README to install for someone who has not used love-sources before?

 

Love-sources is just a kernel patch. You install it like any other kernel patch, the procedure of which is described for example in /usr/src/linux/README under "INSTALLING the kernel" as well as in the Kernel-HOWTO and other places on the web.

If you want to go the even easier way of portage, just download the provided ebuilds and emerge them, and you will have a brand new love source tree in your /usr/src. You go about it as with any other kernel, configure, compile, install, reboot, stand in awe.

----------

## nephros

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> Not sure what it is but the AMD 76x patch still hangs my machine on boot.
> 
> MSI KD7MAster dual MP's
> 
> Always stops at the 'Freeing Kernel Memory'
> ...

 

Hmm, it's running fine here; could you try to compile it as module and load it later?

----------

## scoobydu

 *nephros wrote:*   

>  *scoobydu wrote:*   Not sure what it is but the AMD 76x patch still hangs my machine on boot.
> 
> MSI KD7MAster dual MP's
> 
> Always stops at the 'Freeing Kernel Memory'
> ...

 

Will give it a try ... what are your .config settings for this part? just to check ..

cheers

----------

## nephros

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

>  *nephros wrote:*    *scoobydu wrote:*   Not sure what it is but the AMD 76x patch still hangs my machine on boot.
> 
> Always stops at the 'Freeing Kernel Memory'
> 
>  
> ...

 

```

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_AMD76X_PM=m

# CONFIG_APM is not set

```

So much for the ACPI section; I'll pm you the full .config.

----------

## voosuz

 *jaingaurav wrote:*   

> great job.. on an amazing kernel... unfortunately though, I can't seem to get vmware working on it... the vmmon module won't even compile.. any ideas?

 

i had this problem too, there is a working solution here

----------

## firebird84

Question: Does anyone here use the Gnome resource graphs?  I have mine in my toolbar, and since I switched from mm-sources to love, they are broken.  I get CPU info and eth0 info, but no memory or swap space info.  Anyone have this problem?

Edit:

It doesn't work with gkrellm for mem and swap either :-\.Last edited by firebird84 on Sun Jan 11, 2004 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PrakashP

 :Shocked:  Damn! This kernel is giving me hard lock-ups! X just freezes and I can't do anything anymore. Maybe I should set up magic-sysrq or whatever it is called. Reverted to 2.6-1-love1. Let's see whether this one is stable.

----------

## Matje

I installed this kernel, and although it does seem a little bit faster, this might as well be my interpretation. I don't see any major improvements over 2.6.0 but that'll be just me  :Smile:  There's bound to be something better in this kernel isn't it?  :Wink:  (too bad I don't have those Lego - thingies  :Wink: )

A little question: framebuffer works fine for me, if I don't insert the cable on my tv-out. If I do, it scans my TV for available modes in stead of my CRT and I can't start it in 1280x1024. Any solutions to this known to any one (ie disabling the TV-out in CLI mode)

----------

## OneOfOne

 *firebird84 wrote:*   

> Question: Does anyone here use the Gnome resource graphs?  I have mine in my toolbar, and since I switched from mm-sources to love, they are broken.  I get CPU info and eth0 info, but no memory or swap space info.  Anyone have this problem?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It doesn't work with gkrellm for mem and swap either :-\.

 

nope works here.

try to run gkrellm as root, if it works then there's some perm got screwed up in your /dev.

peace

----------

## PrakashP

So, now I used 2.6.1-love1 longer than love2 and no lock yet, so I skip love2. If love3 locks up, I'll go for bug hunting...

----------

## m3ph

pcmcia-cs still doesn't compile... just thought you'd like to know...

as i'm using a laptop i'd really like to see it compile =)

----------

## i_hate_your_os

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

> i don't think this is love-sources rated but..
> 
> when i try to mount any iso/cryptoloop device i get :
> 
>  *Quote:*   [12:16:53][~] -> mount -o something.iso /mnt/cdrom/ -v
> ...

 

Was it working before with a 2.6 kernel, or did you just update from 2.4?  What version of util-linux are you running?

[edit]

Crap, I just loaded this up and all my loop stuff was broken too.  Strace shows Illegal Seek.  I guess, there is a problem with the loop code, at least for some configs (I compile mine right into the kernel along with cryptoloop and use cfq... anyone have it working?  Maybe I should try backing out some of the broken-out patches...)  No 261l2 for me  :Crying or Very sad: .

[/edit]

----------

## i_hate_your_os

Did they merge in the latest alsa stuff to mainline or mm1?  Or is this just not included?

Thanks,

----------

## floam

ALSA 1.0.1 is in -mm now.

----------

## floam

Running 2.6.1-love2 here, seems fine.

----------

## didl

 *m3ph wrote:*   

> pcmcia-cs still doesn't compile... just thought you'd like to know...
> 
> as i'm using a laptop i'd really like to see it compile =)

 

Are you using pcmcia-cs-3.2.4? Try pcmcia-cs-3.2.5, which worked

for me for 2.6.0-test11 or so.

----------

## i_hate_your_os

 *floam wrote:*   

> ALSA 1.0.1 is in -mm now.

 

dope.

----------

## m3ph

 *didl wrote:*   

>  *m3ph wrote:*   pcmcia-cs still doesn't compile... just thought you'd like to know...
> 
> as i'm using a laptop i'd really like to see it compile =) 
> 
> Are you using pcmcia-cs-3.2.4? Try pcmcia-cs-3.2.5, which worked
> ...

 

I'm trying to compile 3.2.5... This bug was in  2.6.1_rc2-love1 already and i just tought it'd been fixed in this version... :\

----------

## michaelarch

@ Draknor nad Wedge__

Thanks, I deleted the old ebuilds and it worked!  Thanks for all your help!

Michael

----------

## Jazz

Hi well i too deled all my previous ebuilds, but still when i try to recreate the digest, it starts downloading the patch from the net.. although its already done that !

pls tell me whats wrong with the ebuild and how do i resolve it...

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## Belgabor

 *jassi wrote:*   

> Hi well i too deled all my previous ebuilds, but still when i try to recreate the digest, it starts downloading the patch from the net.. although its already done that !
> 
> pls tell me whats wrong with the ebuild and how do i resolve it...
> 
> Bye,
> ...

 

You might be suffering from a similar problem than I had. linux-2.6.1-rc1-love2 was wrongly called linux-2.6.1-love2 (including the patch), to make it short:

Remove Manifest

Remove Digests

Remove 2.6.1-love2.patch.bz2 form distfiles

[EDIT]On second thought it sounds like you might have forgotten to delete the manifest file[/EDIT]

Maybe that helps  :Smile: 

----------

## Jake

reiser4 finally worked for me with this release, but for some reason, mplayer (on reiser4) segfaults. It doesn't in 2.6.1 with reiser4, cfq, runtime-selectable IO scheduler, and VM swappiness.

For those having trouble with cryptoloop, you do know the API changed a while back, right? I think >=2.4.23 and 2.[56].* all have the "new" version. The new API is not backwards compatible. Imagine how upset I was when my >100Gb cryptoloop filesystem had to be reformatted. Now it's unencrypted while I wait for things to settle down. Last time I checked, the new losetup didn't support password hashing, a feature I wanted. Actually, with the exception of AES, that's what broke compatibility as I recall. AES is broken in other ways because the previous implementation was incorrect. cryptoloop works with my version of 2.6.1 as long as you don't care about backwards compatibility.Last edited by Jake on Mon Jan 12, 2004 7:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bryon

THose look like a buch of great pactchs,  but my question is, has this patch been applied to the newest kernel ebuilds in portage?

----------

## IvoryTiger

 *bryon wrote:*   

> THose look like a buch of great pactchs,  but my question is, has this patch been applied to the newest kernel ebuilds in portage?

 

From the 1st post:

```

What's included: 

* 2.6.1-mm2

...

```

That means it includes everything in mm-sources (2.6.1-mm2) and since (2.6.1-mm2) is built against 2.6.1-r2/3 it's completely up to date with what's in portage.

----------

## bAnTAi

Steel or Wedge... or anyone else feeling up to the task...

Any chance you could add the Promise 20378 Raid drivers to it? Unfortunately it is only available as src for 2.4 and my C skills aren't at a level where i could port it... but i figured you guys had quite alot of time....   :Wink: 

Nah... it would be a nice addition as it is something i've seen alot of people wanting... the latest src is available @ http://www.promise.com/support/file/driver/1_fasttrak_tx4000_partial_source_1.00.0.19.zip

It compiled and worked with 2.4 but cant get it to compile on 2.6. Not sure when they will release an update but its a PITA that they haven't yet... There was a guy in the forums claiming he had done it but he hasn't answered my request to share his modifications... 

Good work guys... loving the love sources here at my work machine...   :Twisted Evil:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## i_hate_your_os

 *Jake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For those having trouble with cryptoloop, you do know the API changed a while back, right? I think >=2.4.23 and 2.[56].* all have the "new" version. The new API is not backwards compatible. Imagine how upset I was when my >100Gb cryptoloop filesystem had to be reformatted. Now it's unencrypted while I wait for things to settle down.
> 
> 

 

It worked as of 2.6.0.  

 *Jake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Last time I checked, the new losetup didn't support password hashing, a feature I wanted. 

 

emerge hashalot, pipe the output to losetup, and pass the -p 0 argument to losetup, and you are back in business.

----------

## Jake

Thanks for the tip about hashalot. I'll keep that in mind next time I find enough space to temporarily dump my 96Gb.

----------

## asimon

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

>  Damn! This kernel is giving me hard lock-ups! X just freezes and I can't do anything anymore. Maybe I should set up magic-sysrq or whatever it is called. Reverted to 2.6-1-love1. Let's see whether this one is stable.

 

Same here. The lockups always happen when the system is under load and the hard discs are working. After booting I just have to emerge something large and after about 5-10 minutes the system is frozen. Always. I am running again 2.6.1-rc2-love1 which seems stable.

----------

## airhead

I'm going to be a real pain here and say that it would be really nice if you could include supermount-ng  :Smile:  purty please   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PrakashP

@asimon

Could you send me your kernel .config? I will make a diff and try to find similarities. pra5ka7shk2c a3t g7mx d9ot d5e (leave out the digits). Oh, I see you live in Germany, dann kannst du ja mir in Deutsch mailen.

----------

## scoobydu

@nephros

Thanks for the snipit and your full config  :Smile: 

My motherboard, has died, so had to order a replacement!

So when it arrives, I'll check out your config settings ...

Without looking, I presume you have an SMP board..

----------

## neenee

2.6.1-love3

----------

## Matje

I know there's a love3 but I don't want to change again before I know for sure that my problem may be solved by doing so. Here's the problem: when using my hard drive intensely, my whole system gets sluggish. For instance, today I was copying some cd's to my hard drive, and it took ages for me to do something else in the mean time every time I needed to access the hard drive. This didn't happen to me in 2.4. DMA is on, and I'm using elevator=cfq, which is great by the way, using that mode I can copy at 6 MB / s from my dvd-rom, while with the standard one, it is only 4 - 5 MB / s. My problems have nothing to do with CFQ by the way, because they occur with the other one too, I've tried.

----------

## Matje

Sorry, but *bump*

----------

